# DSG new Mechatronics Unit



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

So I went to my dealer today complaining the car lurches and honestly it always has since I bought it 4 years ago. I almost got used to it but I went anyway to see if there is a software update available at least. They checked it out and said i need a new mechatronics unit (covered under warranty and ordered).

I guess I got more then I asked for since this should have the updated software as well?

Who has noticed a major improvement after a new mech unit?


----------



## piercelp (Sep 23, 2013)

*New mechatronics*

Mine was replaced under CPO warrenty at 40,000 miiles. It was shifting hard from 1st to 2nd. New unit made all the difference.:thumbup:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

piercelp said:


> Mine was replaced under CPO warrenty at 40,000 miiles. It was shifting hard from 1st to 2nd. New unit made all the difference.:thumbup:


Good to hear although I don't think I have that issue. I'm hoping mine shows improvement in shifting response after replacement.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Though not directly related to the mechatronics unit. my DSG clutch pack went at around 71,000 miles about a month ago. The symptoms were that it would not always shift into reverse.
Obviously I was out of warranty but had luckily had Geico's Breakdown Insurance which covered the replacement after a $250 deductible (VW charged $2200 for the replacement.)


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

kaysid said:


> Though not directly related to the mechatronics unit. my DSG clutch pack went at around 71,000 miles about a month ago. The symptoms were that it would not always shift into reverse.
> Obviously I was out of warranty but had luckily had Geico's Breakdown Insurance which covered the replacement after a $250 deductible (VW charged $2200 for the replacement.)


What?!?! I thought the clutch could be replaced separately from the transmission. Did the clutch replacement cost $2200?!?!?


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

jbg7474 said:


> What?!?! I thought the clutch could be replaced separately from the transmission. Did the clutch replacement cost $2200?!?!?


Yep. The Clutch pack, replacing the transmission fluid and labor added to that much, car was in the shop for a full day.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

kaysid said:


> Yep. The Clutch pack, replacing the transmission fluid and labor added to that much, car was in the shop for a full day.


I've seen manual transmission clutch work cost $1200+ with labour so the above does not really surprise me, especially at the dealer.

Anyway, anyone else with replaced mech units? Especially in a 2010, I would like to hear the difference.


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

milan187 said:


> I've seen manual transmission clutch work cost $1200+ with labour so the above does not really surprise me, especially at the dealer.
> 
> Anyway, anyone else with replaced mech units? Especially in a 2010, I would like to hear the difference.


Will let you know. My car is currently sitting at the dealership and their going to see if I can get mine replaced. My car lurches after long or aggressive driving (seems like when the transmission is hot) otherwise it doesn't do it and they are trying to reproduce the issue. Pretty much it sometimes seems like someone stomps on the brakes for a second when I try to accelerate. 2 weeks ago in Gurnee I actually had my car jerk and rev before it shifted into second, kinda like the clutch was slipping.

My car usually does this a lot if I'm in Illinois (my guess is stop and go around Chicago does this plus the long drive from Neenah, WI). Plus I'm moving back to Northern Illinois soon so I'm hoping they can do something to fix it before I move.

EDIT: I even told the dealership my friends CC doesn't do this as well as a Jetta Wolfsburg I test drove for my friend that had the 2.0t and DSG was smooth.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

darkpontiac said:


> Will let you know. My car is currently sitting at the dealership and their going to see if I can get mine replaced. My car lurches after long or aggressive driving (seems like when the transmission is hot) otherwise it doesn't do it and they are trying to reproduce the issue. Pretty much it sometimes seems like someone stomps on the brakes for a second when I try to accelerate. 2 weeks ago in Gurnee I actually had my car jerk and rev before it shifted into second, kinda like the clutch was slipping.
> 
> My car usually does this a lot if I'm in Illinois (my guess is stop and go around Chicago does this plus the long drive from Neenah, WI). Plus I'm moving back to Northern Illinois soon so I'm hoping they can do something to fix it before I move.
> 
> EDIT: I even told the dealership my friends CC doesn't do this as well as a Jetta Wolfsburg I test drove for my friend that had the 2.0t and DSG was smooth.


Great, keep us updated.

I brought mine in for the same issue actually, the lurches happened after highway driving mostly, so they should replace yours too.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

*What are the build dates of your 2010s?*

I brought my 2010 CC Sport (March build) in complaining about the lurch/stall problem after 10+ highway miles. It happens when I take my foot off the brake and just let the car idle forward. The RPMs will drop to about 500, pick back up to normal, drop again, pick back up,.....It does this cycle a few times until the car gets enough momentum to idle forward.

I hinted that I've read about bad mech units causing the issue, but I was told that shouldn't be the problem. The '09 and really early '10s had an older mech unit, but I have the newer one. They ended up resetting my DSG. It hasn't helped.

If you guys have later build '10s and the new mech unit fixes the issue, then I'll print this out and bring it with me.


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Great, keep us updated.
> 
> I brought mine in for the same issue actually, the lurches happened after highway driving mostly, so they should replace yours too.


So bad news. The car wasn't doing it at the dealership and they couldn't get it to do it. I asked them if I'm ever around if I can bring it when it does and they said as long as I call first they will. So sadly I got my car back with no real progress . Good news I wasn't charged to have it looked it.

EDIT: The guy said they pretty much need it to do it to even submit a request for a replacement under the warranty. So while they believe me, its pretty much a warranty roadblock.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

darkpontiac said:


> So bad news. The car wasn't doing it at the dealership and they couldn't get it to do it. I asked them if I'm ever around if I can bring it when it does and they said as long as I call first they will. So sadly I got my car back with no real progress . Good news I wasn't charged to have it looked it.
> 
> EDIT: The guy said they pretty much need it to do it to even submit a request for a replacement under the warranty. So while they believe me, its pretty much a warranty roadblock.


Get them to drive on the the highway or go with them for a test drive...


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Get them to drive on the the highway or go with them for a test drive...


I did. I couldn't get it to do it. I actually have to drive on the highway to get to the dealership. He rode with me and the car was actually smooth while he was in it (as usual...) and then they kept it and said they would drive it around to see if they could reproduce it and could not. They even had their computer hooked up when they drove it and it all seemed within spec from their drive. 

If anything, I move to Illinois in 2 weeks, and it usually seems to happen more so there (my guess is the stop and go traffic) so I'll take it to a dealer down there and see what they think. Of course, if it does happen up here then I will be taking it to them right away. For my car though, it doesn't seem to just start happening after driving 10+ highway miles. I drive 36 miles a day to go back and forth from work (95% highway) and it doesn't seem to do it then. Only when I do long drives or a lot of aggressive driving (for example, hard accelerations).

They also said my warranty is for the Mech Unit and expires at 100,000 miles or 2019. So I have time to figure it out as I'm at 54220 at the moment.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

milan187 said:


> So I went to my dealer today complaining the car lurches and honestly it always has since I bought it 4 years ago. I almost got used to it but I went anyway to see if there is a software update available at least. They checked it out and said i need a new mechatronics unit (covered under warranty and ordered).
> 
> I guess I got more then I asked for since this should have the updated software as well?
> 
> Who has noticed a major improvement after a new mech unit?


I get the lurching foward, hard downshifts in sport mode and also....

The car keeps losing the ability to change/switch gears. It usually happens after I stop and then try driving again. I get the drive selector lights blinking at me (the P, R, N, D on the dashboard). Each gear will feel like its in Neutral. The car will Just rev. So I turn the car off and back on and everything works like it never happened. This time after it did that, when I put it in park and hit the parking break, the car shook for a few seconds. Then the CEL light game on. I got a code reading P2711 unexpected mechanical gear disengagement came on. After the code was reset, the CEL never came back on and drove normal. This happens a lot after some agressive driving. This was happening when the car was stock and after it was flashed.

Do you guys know if they have to do anything to my DSG, if my Stage 1 flash will go back to stock. Just asking because I don't wanna go back to Miami to be reflashed. Also my dealer is super mod friendly.

Thanks!

P.S. I took a video of this happening if interested.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Got a new mech unit today and after driving for am hour it seems like every issue I had with DSG is pretty much fixed. Will have to drive a few days but it looks good so far. There is no lurching forward, clutch just grabs on and car moves smoothly. It's butter smooth and shift points seem higher too. 

Also downshift are not as rough and it seems to downshift at the right time now. 

Will update after a few days, but I'm hoping this will keep me really happy now.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Got a new mech unit today and after driving for am hour it seems like every issue I had with DSG is pretty much fixed. Will have to drive a few days but it looks good so far. There is no lurching forward, clutch just grabs on and car moves smoothly. It's butter smooth and shift points seem higher too.
> 
> Also downshift are not as rough and it seems to downshift at the right time now.
> 
> Will update after a few days, but I'm hoping this will keep me really happy now.


please do! very helpful! thanks a mill!


----------



## Harleygirl2u (Dec 9, 2020)

volkscedes said:


> I get the lurching foward, hard downshifts in sport mode and also....
> 
> The car keeps losing the ability to change/switch gears. It usually happens after I stop and then try driving again. I get the drive selector lights blinking at me (the P, R, N, D on the dashboard). Each gear will feel like its in Neutral. The car will Just rev. So I turn the car off and back on and everything works like it never happened. This time after it did that, when I put it in park and hit the parking break, the car shook for a few seconds. Then the CEL light game on. I got a code reading P2711 unexpected mechanical gear disengagement came on. After the code was reset, the CEL never came back on and drove normal. This happens a lot after some agressive driving. This was happening when the car was stock and after it was flashed.
> 
> ...


I have a 09 Jetta Wolfsburg and mine is doing the same thing . It drives perfect at first and goes through all the gears just fine in about 10 minutes into driving the PRN DL 
Starts blinking and it will not shift after that .. I took it to the Volkswagen shop dealership and they said I need a new mega Tronics which cost $2600 please let me know if you got yours fixed or what fixed it


----------

